# Hello



## PeachyKey (Nov 24, 2019)

Been married for a little under five years and thinking about divorcing my husband


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

PeachyKey said:


> Been married for a little under five years and thinking about divorcing my husband


*Welcome to TAM, @PeachyKey ~
Please feel free to elaborate on your situation!*


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A warm welcome to TAM.

What has happened in your marriage to get you to this point?


----------

